# Trail Cam



## *Andi

Well ... my son has been wanting one for a while now ... so ... He had some money from odds jobs (can't find a real job ... as of now) and so we chipped in what was needed. (He is a good kid )

First, it is cool ... second scary ... what were the first pictures of ... coyotes... :club: ...  ... :gaah: ... then A 'black' fox ... :scratch now I have watched the grey or red fox but never one so dark ... it was black!

Now, I have known they we here ... but I did not know they were in with the cows. 

The sheep and goats are now put down at the barn at night. (Just to make me feel better.) 

So along with the cool deer pictures we have so pictures to give me cause ... I need to find a good guard animal for the sheep and goats ...


----------



## catsraven

I have seen donkeys kill a coyote by ignoring them when the coyote got close the donkey kicked the coyote in the head and killed it with out missing a beat. They make really good guard animals. I had one that would chase the dogs out of the pasture. Geese will make a racket when some one or something is around.Some dog breeds are good but I cant remember the name of the breed.


----------



## gypsysue

Wow, andi. That's really something. I never realized how interesting it woulid be to find out what really goes on out there with our animals. And scary too!


----------



## The_Blob

catsraven said:


> I have seen donkeys kill a coyote by ignoring them when the coyote got close the donkey kicked the coyote in the head and killed it with out missing a beat. They make really good guard animals. I had one that would chase the dogs out of the pasture.


guard donkeys... Hell YES!


----------



## horseman09

Donkeys are commonly used in this area to keep coyotes away from sheep and lambs, but the trick is to have just one donkey per pasture. If you put two donkeys together they tend to bond with each other instead of the sheep and are therefore less effective as guard critters.


----------



## sailaway

I'm thinking about using a trail cam as a security device for a remote cabin. It would at least give you a warning as to who and how many.


----------



## *Andi

I heard/read about the donkeys and only having one ... not sure if its that way for the llamas or not. (Then again I not sure I want a llama.)

Need to come up with something ... just not sure what ... as of yet.

sailaway - The guy we get our hay from was talking about putting up one because someone was stealing hay from his barn. (sad times we live in)


----------



## thunderdan19

How do the trail cams work? I've not looked into them. Do they radio real time videos or just record? Seems everything has cams lately. I took my kids to ToysRus this weekend and it seems even some Barbies sport them these days. Big Sister???


----------



## *Andi

My sons works off of heat and/or motion ... It will then take a picture or a video ... depends on how he has it set. The pictures are stored on a chip that he checks each day ...

That is just the basics ... and his is pretty plain not like some of the others out there.


----------



## NaeKid

A friend of mine found some road-kill that ended up on his acreage, so, for the fun of it, he put a trail-cam up and pointed it towards the road-kill to see what would happen. His pictures ended up going "viral" on the 'net with what was shown .. a whole pride of cougars plus a whack-load of other mean critters were shown in the pictures ...



CalgarySun said:


> After Martin Abbott laid out a meal of venison, who came to dinner was a surprise.
> 
> And even though his motion camera captured bite-by-bite a muscular male cougar followed by a family of five other hungry cats devouring a dead deer a stone's throw from his Priddis-area home, Abbott said he's not afraid.
> 
> "There's been a lot more cougars around here in the last few years getting a bit uppity, but they're doing what they do," said Abbott.
> 
> "If you go hiking, just bring a gun and a dog."
> 
> Last month, Abbott said he decided to conduct an experiment by placing a 200-lb female deer killed by a vehicle in timber 300 metres behind his home.
> 
> Hours after he set up a motion surveillance camera nearby, the device snapped a nocturnal, nervous-looking fox lingering over the carcass.
> 
> Ninety minutes later, a huge male cougar can be seen feasting on the deer.
> 
> "Within two hours it had devoured that deer," said Abbott, whose property backs onto the Cross Nature Conservancy.
> 
> "I was surprised ... I thought there'd be a bear on it."
> 
> The following night, Abbott's camera captured a mother cougar and her four cubs poring over the deer's remnants.
> 
> "They're looking for table scraps," he said.
> 
> Provincial wildlife officials, he said, have told him there are probably at least three litters of the big cats in the area.
> 
> The photos have gone viral on the Internet throughout the area and only heightened the concerns of people like his sister-in-law and neighbour Paula Abbott.
> 
> She said her eight-year-old bichon shitzu Rosy was blinded by what she believes is the same male cougar in Abbott's photos, after she encountered the cat killing an elk in August, 2008.
> 
> "I though 'holy crap, I'm going to die,'" she said.
> 
> "Everybody out here's had an encounter ... I have really struggled with going running."
> 
> She said residents have had to resign themselves to the fact an abundance of four-legged food has attracted the cougars and also grizzlies to their area.


Priddis learns to live with large cougars | Calgary & Alberta | News | Calgary Sun


----------



## *Andi

Thanks for posting ... 

We have a fews large cats (the state, will tell you that we don't :gaah and to be honest if one shows up on the cam I not sure I could get my son back in the woods lol


----------

